# Home screen Setup.



## slayher (Jun 12, 2011)

I tweeted a screen shot earlier of my current home screen setup that i am using. I figured it would be easier to spell it out here than constantly answer Tweets about it lol.

First the image itself.









This was all inspired when Android Police tweeted this video : 




The Widgets/apks used:
Simi Clock
Circle Battery Widget
Fancy Wigdet Pro with the Simpleton White weather skin
androidphone7 Icon Pack

Also I am using the Multipicture Live Wallpaper to give a cool looking 3D effect when swapping screens.

Launcher is ADWEX although I think ADW can do it too.

Settings in ADW:
Icon Size : 60
Icon Text : 10
Main Dock: None
Desktop Columns : 8
Desktop Rows : 10
Hide Status Bar
App Drawer Full Screen
Wallpaper Scrolling is on (for mulitpicture Live wallpaper)
Swipe down : open/close notifications
Swipe Up: open app drawer

For the icons, I used the edit feature of the shortcuts, and manually changed the icons.
I set them in that fashion, because I mostly hold my phone with my right hand, and it makes all the icons easily in reach of my thumb
The icons are also spaced with one "slot" in between them.
For all the widgets I set the background to transparent, and use white for the text colors.

Overall I am liking it, and I find it gives a minimal feel with a lot of functionality.


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks amazing. Will definitely be doing this. Thanks!

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

what wallpaper is in that screenshot? I used to have it but somehow i lost it  thanks!


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I personally use some of the following tools/widgets:


WidgetLocker
Beautiful Widgets
Launcher Pro Plus
Circle Battery Widget
SiMi Clock
Minimalist Text
SiMi Calendar


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

ooo and just when i thought i'd hit a dead end on changin my home screen. Much inspiration sparked!


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> what wallpaper is in that screenshot? I used to have it but somehow i lost it  thanks!


looks like this one but cropped.

http://www.techuth.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/flying-tree12.jpg


----------



## n2imagination (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks great bro. I have been running something similar also. The thing I like most about simi is you can configure the touch areas as launchers.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks really good, I'm a fan of minimalistic set ups myself. this is the only screen that I have anything on.
View attachment 1355


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

This is my current setup.


----------

